# Best lure



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

If you had a favorite lure or rig to catch flounder what would it be? Anyone use jigs, I hear Gulps but are there any tricks to what kind of rigs or what not? I have caught them tight lining but wondered if there was a much more productive way?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Conners jigs tipped with a piece of gulp. Garbo got his limit of flounder today and yesterday fishing with them.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What is a Conners Jig?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outcast sells them. Garbo's son Conner makes them. They are afine looking jig. I think they sale for $2 or so. Get a few of those and some 3" gulp shrimp cut the shrimp in 1/3 and tip the hook with them. Cast and bounce off the bottom, it will get them everytime.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is a couple I had on the bar, the one on the right is a crab jig good for redfish.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

How heavy are those jigheads? Just keep em in contact with bottom. 



The only thing I do wonder about you is your comment about Matthews bows. I have killed over 30 deer with three different Matthews and have loved everyone of them.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

3 or 4 inch gulp shrimp on a jighead is what I usually use.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

live bull minnows or LY's or finger mullet....oh and they will always eat a gig :hungry


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I always seem to catch hardheads when I use live bait.


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been reading post for awhile now and keep wondering. What are LY's???

thanks in advance


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *minkmaster (8/2/2009)*I always seem to catch hardheads when I use live bait.




when you get into catfish...its time to move


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i like to use bucktail jigs with a piece of shrimp or small belly strip

i actually caught a nice flounder on a yo zo last weekend in little sabine off a dock light


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *minkmaster (8/2/2009)*I always seem to catch hardheads when I use live bait.
> ...






I didn't think there was a square foot of water in the Pensacola area that doesn't have 5 hardhead. I always thought you had to sift through them.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

For flounder I like a white zoom fluke. If your fishing really shallow just use the hook. if 3 plus feet fish on jighead


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I like the white gulp and live bait is always a +!! Do It Big


----------



## ranger2108 (Jun 5, 2008)

DUmb question, but when you guys use gulp shrimp on a jighead, how do you hook it on? Do you try to thread it on similar to a texas rig? Or do you just hook thru once on the head or tail?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

You cant beat a white 3" gulp shrimp for flatties. You always want something thats smells. I connors jig tipped with a belly strip works great as well.


----------

